# Morse Taper Collets - Sources



## Kermit (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been looking for a long time for a source for 3MT collets other than Micromark.

I found one.  http://www.cdcotools.com/

Strange web site; I can't get a direct link to paste.  Enter the TOOL and DIE MAKER category and the third choice under that cat. will be collets. It's in the collet listing.  2MT and 3MT both.

Anyone have these, and are they what they claim regarding runout, quality etc?

Kermit


----------



## Stan (Feb 3, 2010)

I have used import MT3 collets from Busybee http://busybeetools.ca/cgi-bin/picture10?NTITEM=B360 for many years (three different sets) and they all met the standards that I require in a home shop. Like all import tools, you never know if the next set is going to be the same as the last one. Busybee imports a lot of tools from India and Poland which seem to be generally better than those from China.


----------



## jim216 (Feb 4, 2010)

I bought a set of 2MT collets from LMS over 4 years ago , one of the fingers on the ½" collet broke a while back so when ordering other items from CDCO I bought a ½" collet , I would say it is a better product than the one from LMS. I have bought other things from CDCO, 5C collet blocks, ER chuck and collet set, DTI, keyless drill chuck, etc, I have been pleased with the products and service.  This is not to say anything negative about LMS, he probably has a better collet supplier by now and it was used a lot for over 4 years.


----------



## kendo (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Kermit
       I have used these collets at work, and have never experienced any
problems with them, in fact they are pretty dam good.But saying that ours are
really good quality set.I suppose they would have to be due to the nature of the 
work we do.
But i have also used cheaper ones,and they seem to do the job just as well.

                    Ken


----------



## Kermit (Feb 4, 2010)

jim216  said:
			
		

> I have bought other things from CDCO, 5C collet blocks, ER chuck and collet set, DTI, keyless drill chuck, etc, I have been pleased with the products and service.




Alrighty then,    I'm glad to find that bit above. 

If there are any noteable problems, I'm sure 'someone' will let people know about it. 

Going incognito 8),
Kermit


----------



## Xlmyford (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello.
I bought my collets from CTC and I´m happy with them.
If you will go for chinese products anyway,why not save some money?
Good service and good products-unbeatable prices:
http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/the...archpath/47606/start/145/total/147/Categories
Cheers,Ralph


----------



## shred (Feb 4, 2010)

Ah, that's funny. I was just sort of kicking myself for not throwing one onto a recent Enco order, assuming they had such things. Now at least my subconscious feels vindicated ;D


----------

